# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Rainbow LED

## otakis

ξυνόμουνα απόψε... δεν κάθουμαι, λέω, να το φτάξω!
τελικά βγήκε χαριτωμένο  :Wink: 

http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2002/08/28/rainbow_led/1

οι φωτό δείχνουν τα βασικά χρώματα.
παίζοντας με τους πυκνωτές ρυθμίζουμε το fade, με το trimmer το χρόνο.
στη θέση του ενός LED έβαλα τρία ultra bright (χωρίς τις αντιστάσεις R1,R2,R3), θα δοκιμάσω να προσθέσω άλλα δυο-τρία... τα τρανζίστορ δείχνουν να αντέχουν.
την τάση την έφτασα μόνο μέχρι 9V.

αύριο θα φτάξω το pcb, μέχρι το βράδυ πιστεύω να το έχω έτοιμο.

----------


## otakis

έχουν την πλάκα τους τα ηλεκτρονικά! πως να το κάνουμε  :Smile:

----------


## JIMKAF

Αυτά τα καλαμάκια έτσι όπως τα έχεις βάλει και με τα χρώματα από τα leds μου θυμήζουν κάτι φυτά σε κάτι κοραλλιογενείς υφάλους εεε;

----------


## otakis

> Αυτά τα καλαμάκια έτσι όπως τα έχεις βάλει και με τα χρώματα από τα leds μου θυμήζουν κάτι φυτά σε κάτι κοραλλιογενείς υφάλους εεε;



 :OK: 

σε λίγο θα κάνουμε τέχνη κ θα την πουλάμε!

----------


## JIMKAF

φίλε μην το γελάς γιατί κάτι βαρεμένοι που την πουλάνε είναι καλύτεροι; εμας θα έχει και επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο...

----------

